

Twitter to allow Direct-Messaging anyone - ant6n
http://www.cnet.com/news/twitter-upgrading-direct-messaging-feature/

======
calbear81
I never understood why they couldn't make this feature work correctly. The
most common use case problem I had was I would message a company/brand on
Twitter about an issue and they would invariably reply "DM us with details of
your order and we'll look into it".

The problem was most brands weren't following me so I could not DM them via
Twitter.

Here's a solution that might work better:

1) If a user/account has ever tweeted back at you in response then a DM is
allowed.

That would prevent a vast majority of potential spammers from flooding your DM
inbox and if they try to spam you publicly, you can mark as spam and get their
account banned.

------
Zikes
This needs to be an opt-in feature. It's great for companies that need to have
an open line of private communication with their customers, but for
individuals it opens the doors for other avenues of harassment and abuse,
something already running rampant on Twitter and which they have done next to
nothing to address.

~~~
mukyu
"Now, Twitter said, the direct messages will operate for anyone who chooses to
opt-in to the feature."

~~~
gibsonje
It's opt-in, but enabled by default for all [existing? maybe even new?]
accounts.

~~~
gibsonje
This ended up being false.

------
ant6n
Is this the beginning of the end of the bubble?

